# Macaulay Culkin Released After Drug Arrest



## Johnnny (Sep 18, 2004)

I thought this was somewhat funny.

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=514&e=9&u=/ap/20040918/ap_on_en_mu/culkin_arrest

The kid we all no from Home alone arrested on drug charges.

What, did his mom catch him sniffing his school glue stick?

LOL


----------



## Big Smoothy (Sep 19, 2004)

He had some prescription drugs without a prescription, but the the Marijuana bust is bunk.

America is afraid of pot....


----------



## madden player (Sep 19, 2004)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> ...America is afraid of pot....


 
Good plant, bad laws.


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 19, 2004)

I personally think the US is too strict regarding MJ.

Some I mean take a look at Amsterdam?

I'm no pothead or alcoholic, but there's a limit to how much law enforcement is needed.

Coccaine, Heroin, Crack & ecxstasy I agree need to be controlled & eliminated, but nothing wrong with a little pot.

Hospitals prescribe it to patients for pain for crying out loud.


----------



## Stickboy (Sep 19, 2004)

Yeah, let's look at Amsterdam.

It's a friggin shithole.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 19, 2004)

Stickboy said:
			
		

> Yeah, let's look at Amsterdam.
> 
> It's a friggin shithole.


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 19, 2004)

If Amsterdam is a sh!t hole than why do sooo many ppl want to live visit & even live there?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 19, 2004)

Cuz those people do not know it's a shithole.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 20, 2004)

How is it a shithole?  (Never been myself, but heard great things from those who have.)


----------



## redspy (Sep 20, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> I personally think the US is too strict regarding MJ.
> 
> Some I mean take a look at Amsterdam?
> 
> ...



Generally I agree with you but don't really see a big problem with ecstasy.  Essentially it makes white people *think* they can dance, makes people love the world, eliminates aggression and is non addictive.  

In the UK where ecstasy use has been very high more people die from ingesting peanuts.


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 20, 2004)

I still think that it's pretty lame that he got busted for a little grass.

If it was coc or heroin that's one thing, but a bit of pot?

Come on.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 20, 2004)

_I really don´t care about his drug habits, he made one of the best movies yet and should be remembered for that. I am not talking about you *Johnnny* but what I hate to see is people that want to find out something bad about a person just for them to feel good about themselves. _


----------



## Arnold (Sep 20, 2004)

Stickboy said:
			
		

> Yeah, let's look at Amsterdam.
> 
> It's a friggin shithole.



yeah, if pot were legalized in the US this whole country would take a nose dive...oh wait everyone that wants to smoke pot here already does.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 20, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Generally I agree with you but don't really see a big problem with ecstasy.  Essentially it makes white people *think* they can dance, makes people love the world, eliminates aggression and is non addictive.
> 
> In the UK where ecstasy use has been very high more people die from ingesting peanuts.



http://www.napa.ufl.edu/2002news/ecstasydeaths.htm


----------



## redspy (Sep 20, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> http://www.napa.ufl.edu/2002news/ecstasydeaths.htm



Car accident deaths can be linked to any number of recreational drugs and compared to alcohol the incidence is small.  I didn't say there were no deaths attributed to ecstasy, my point was there aren't many.  If we're going to demonize a drug it should be alcohol.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 20, 2004)

> Generally I agree with you but don't really see a big problem with ecstasy. Essentially it makes white people *think* they can dance, makes people love the world, eliminates aggression and is non addictive.
> 
> In the UK where ecstasy use has been very high more people die from ingesting peanuts



whoa, I gotta call you on this dude, amd everyone knows that I am not anti drug man in the least bit. whatever you do is your business, but X is so fuccin bad for you and has no place in any society, believe me!! it may be awesome to take, but you don't wanna open that door for yourself.. nothing but trouble, mark my wordz


----------



## gr81 (Sep 20, 2004)

PS, something doesn't have to have the highest death total to be destructive!!


----------



## Vieope (Sep 20, 2004)

_Ecstasy has not a single side effect. The only bad thing that may happen with recreational use is a sad day one or two days after consumption._


----------



## gr81 (Sep 20, 2004)

> Ecstasy has not a single side effect.



please tell me your kidding


----------



## Vieope (Sep 20, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> please tell me your kidding


  
_What side effects? _


----------



## gr81 (Sep 20, 2004)

yo V, sorry to say but you dont' know what the fucc you are talkin about. ho many times have you rolled just out of curiosity?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 20, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> yo V, sorry to say but you dont' know what the fucc you are talkin about. ho many times have you rolled just out of curiosity?


_I never tried ecstasy. I read books, articles and pretty much all studies related to it. 
What side effects?_


----------



## gr81 (Sep 20, 2004)

well take it from someone that has lots of first hand experience with the shit. its possible that one time use would not present a problem, thats the argument I would make to justify myself using. There are so many problems with that I don't know where to begin. first off, NO ONE uses it once. theres a reason they call it ecstasymaYn, its the shit!! I mean its unbelievable your first 5-10 times, depending on what you take. Everyone I know that has tried it ended up getting deep into it, its just so good how can you not really, ya feel me.. anyways, the extent of brain damage it causes is not fully understood, except to say its profound! It will greatly affect memory, especially short term memory loss, abiliyt to produce seratonin naturally, which is detramental. This is not even addressing the fact that buying pills on the black market is like playing russian roulette, you never know what the pill is cut with. I know I have gotten pills full of mesculine, speed plenty of times, coek, and god knows what else people put in there, so you really have no way of knowing what you are putting in your body! that alone is threat enough I would think.. Let me just say this, its the best drug I have ever done, and I have tried alot of em, and I will NEVER EVER touch the shit again, I am straight up scared. I don't even wanna be in the same room as someone thats rollin! Its taken me a long time to recover from the short term memory probelm I had, and alot of times depending on the person it may be permenant! anyways its like opening pandora's box, once you've done that its gonna be trouble, trust me


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

I agree.. IMO it will destroy your ceratonin eceptors.  This is what I blame my depression from.(used 4 times)


----------



## gr81 (Sep 20, 2004)

I used to think it was the coolest thing ever, I mean of course I wish there were no strings attached to just taking a pill and feeling like that, but I strongly advise anyone and everyone to never even try it. it gives me chills to even think back on my experiences.. things like seratonin levels your best not even toying with, like P said


----------



## redspy (Sep 20, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> whoa, I gotta call you on this dude, amd everyone knows that I am not anti drug man in the least bit. whatever you do is your business, but X is so fuccin bad for you and has no place in any society, believe me!! it may be awesome to take, but you don't wanna open that door for yourself.. nothing but trouble, mark my wordz


 I don't take it anymore but did so for about four years (every weekend) back in the early/mid 90's. I, like all the people I know on the scene walked away from it after college with no problems. One of the guys we hung out with was a chemistry student so most of our MDMA was tested. Most of the stuff was good, sometimes it was cut with MDA, MDEA or ketamine

   I'm not trying to start a argument here but I'm curious why you think it's so bad.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 20, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> well take it from someone that has lots of first hand experience with the shit. its possible that one time use would not present a problem, thats the argument I would make to justify myself using. There are so many problems with that I don't know where to begin. first off, NO ONE uses it once. theres a reason they call it ecstasymaYn, its the shit!! I mean its unbelievable your first 5-10 times, depending on what you take. Everyone I know that has tried it ended up getting deep into it, its just so good how can you not really, ya feel me.. anyways, the extent of brain damage it causes is not fully understood, except to say its profound! It will greatly affect memory, especially short term memory loss, abiliyt to produce seratonin naturally, which is detramental. This is not even addressing the fact that buying pills on the black market is like playing russian roulette, you never know what the pill is cut with. I know I have gotten pills full of mesculine, speed plenty of times, coek, and god knows what else people put in there, so you really have no way of knowing what you are putting in your body! that alone is threat enough I would think.. Let me just say this, its the best drug I have ever done, and I have tried alot of em, and I will NEVER EVER touch the shit again, I am straight up scared. I don't even wanna be in the same room as someone thats rollin! Its taken me a long time to recover from the short term memory probelm I had, and alot of times depending on the person it may be permenant! anyways its like opening pandora's box, once you've done that its gonna be trouble, trust me



_I believe in you about the effects that you got. Although I must say they are short term effects. From my understanding 3 "serious" studies were done about ecstasy in the last 15 years. Two of them were sponsored by the government, the first one was just to put the drug under schedule something, the second that proved it caused severe brain damage was later canceled because the doctor made the tests with a more potent drug.  The last study was peer reviewed and it was done in 2003. The only adverse effect was a drop of 5% of the functionality in dopamine receptors, this went back to normal in all the subjects in 3 months. The big problem is what you mentioned, you can never know what may contain in a ecstasy pill, so you need to test it 
Btw, I read about drugs out of curiosity, I was bored. I never gonna try anything.  

So, it was sweet, best thing that you ever tried.. that good feeling with that good music.. man you sound like that "drug speaker" from david chappelle:
"Hey kids, don´t do drugs, drugs are bad.
Then I upgraded to a little drug called acid, very "inexpensive and affordable" .. I did two hits of that and bugs bunny and scoob doo and all my favorite cartoon heroes came to my room and eat cookies with me and sang songs for sixteen hours. God damn."   _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> I don't take it anymore but did so for about four years (every weekend) back in the early/mid 90's. I, like all the people I know on the scene walked away from it after college with no problems. One of the guys we hung out with was a chemistry student so most of our MDMA was tested. Most of the stuff was good, sometimes it was cut with MDA, MDEA or ketamine
> 
> I'm not trying to start a argument here but I'm curious why you think it's so bad.




Its so bad, because its a drug.. It causes your body temp to rise and that can cause all sorts of havoc on the internal organs.. and there are always people dying on it.  It also degrades your brain, you would know what I am talking about if you have ever seen a cat scan on someone who uses vs someone who doesnt.
I never had depression or anxiety untill after I used X.  I blame it, because I dont think that I got it out of no where.  Sure everyone reacts different, BUT WHY RISK IT?


----------



## gr81 (Sep 20, 2004)

> So, it was sweet, best thing that you ever tried.. that good feeling with that good music.. man you sound like that "drug speaker" from david chappelle:
> "Hey kids, don´t do drugs, drugs are bad.
> Then I upgraded to a little drug called acid, very "inexpensive and affordable" .. I did two hits of that and bugs bunny and scoob doo and all my favorite cartoon heroes came to my room and eat cookies with me and sang songs for sixteen hours. God damn."



ha hah ha


----------



## gr81 (Sep 20, 2004)

> I'm not trying to start a argument here but I'm curious why you think it's so bad.



its not that I think its so bad, I know its bad.. like P said, look at cat scans of the brains of users and you will see why its bad. like I said, I have nothing against drugs bro, I have smoked weed for the greater part of my existence. I don't do anything anymore but i used to eat shrooms like they were popcorn back in the day, I loved oxycotton, I don't drink but I have no problems with it really, I have done lots of things and gained experience frommyself as well as countless people over the years, and I can safely say that Ebomb is a slippery slope, addict or not. I have seen how it affects people, I have seen what it did to my life and my friends at the time.. V mentioned all those studies, but the truth is that we really don't know the whole story, we don't have the data on long term effects of the shit. We do know that it causes brain damage among users as quickly as several time use. What determines the lasting effects, whether the damage is permenant or not is unlcear and is a case by case issue.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 20, 2004)

All of the synthetic drugs are terrible stick to the naturals and stay away from needles.  Keep your body healthy and hydrated and the experience won't hurt you, and like everything else moderation is the key.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 20, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> its not that I think its so bad, I know its bad.. like P said, look at cat scans of the brains of users and you will see why its bad. like I said, I have nothing against drugs bro, I have smoked weed for the greater part of my existence. I don't do anything anymore but i used to eat shrooms like they were popcorn back in the day, I loved oxycotton, I don't drink but I have no problems with it really, I have done lots of things and gained experience frommyself as well as countless people over the years, and I can safely say that Ebomb is a slippery slope, addict or not. I have seen how it affects people, I have seen what it did to my life and my friends at the time.. V mentioned all those studies, but the truth is that we really don't know the whole story, we don't have the data on long term effects of the shit. We do know that it causes brain damage among users as quickly as several time use. What determines the lasting effects, whether the damage is permenant or not is unlcear and is a case by case issue.


_*gr81* is right, we can´t know everything for sure. It is a decision that you need to take for yourself. I don´t encourage or discourage anyone though. 
"It maybe the best feeling that you can get in life but don´t do it." 
Tell us about mushroom. How is that like?  _


----------



## redspy (Sep 20, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> its not that I think its so bad, I know its bad.. like P said, look at cat scans of the brains of users and you will see why its bad. like I said, I have nothing against drugs bro, I have smoked weed for the greater part of my existence. I don't do anything anymore but i used to eat shrooms like they were popcorn back in the day, I loved oxycotton, I don't drink but I have no problems with it really, I have done lots of things and gained experience frommyself as well as countless people over the years, and I can safely say that Ebomb is a slippery slope, addict or not. I have seen how it affects people, I have seen what it did to my life and my friends at the time.. V mentioned all those studies, but the truth is that we really don't know the whole story, we don't have the data on long term effects of the shit. We do know that it causes brain damage among users as quickly as several time use. What determines the lasting effects, whether the damage is permenant or not is unlcear and is a case by case issue.


 Appreciate your opinion.  

 I'm not advocating MDMA use, I appreciate there are risks but they need to be put in perspective.

 When I was in Amsterdam many years ago they had an MDMA testing stand in the club to ensure your XTC was pure and uncontaminated.  Gotta love the Dutch


----------



## Vieope (Sep 20, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> When I was in Amsterdam many years ago they had an MDMA testing stand in the club to ensure your XTC was pure and uncontaminated.  Gotta love the Dutch


_That happens in London as well. 
While in Amsterdam, did you go to a smartshop? _


----------



## maniclion (Sep 20, 2004)

Mushrooms had me like Skittles I was able to taste a rainbow through my sight, I smelled the intensity of a red traffic light and I watched sound pour from the speakers at a night club.  Smoetimes time stood still and other times things went by so fast I felt like my mind had stopped.


----------



## redspy (Sep 20, 2004)

> _That happens in London as well.
> While in Amsterdam, did you go to a smartshop?_


 Are you sure?  MDMA is scheduled in the UK, I think it's a Class A drug.  Weed is now decriminalized though.

 While in Amsterdam I checked out a few 'Coffee Shops' and went to a couple of clubs. I never bought stuff like mushrooms though.  Doing mushrooms in a foreign country would trip me out too much.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

You went to a night club on boomers?  Goddamn.. I cant even be around people, because they all look at me


----------



## redspy (Sep 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You went to a night club on boomers?  Goddamn.. I cant even be around people, because they all look at me


 Correction, you think they're looking at you, mr paranoid


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

Thats what im sayin man!


----------



## redspy (Sep 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats what im sayin man!


 I'm going to Amsterdam for a couple of days in December.  It won't be like the good old days though, it will be a much more mellow stay.  My wife's coming with me so she'll keep me in line


----------



## Vieope (Sep 20, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Are you sure?  MDMA is scheduled in the UK, I think it's a Class A drug.  Weed is now decriminalized though.


_I didn´t know about the weed. Yes, I am pretty sure that in London they had some tests to verify if it was mdma or not. Maybe it was not like in Amsterdam but they did it in music events. _


----------



## maniclion (Sep 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You went to a night club on boomers? Goddamn.. I cant even be around people, because they all look at me


It's easy.  When the paranoia starts take a swig of beer or whatever coctail your having, hell sometimes water is enough to snap you into a different zone.  The best is to go on a Navy ship at the beginning of an acid peak to get your friends pipe or to lay on the beach behind the Police sub-station on acid while drinking a liter Mai-Tai, word of advice don't ever give a hillbilly acid on his birthday or he'll end up climbing a tree with the cake knife and carve the ten commandments on a branch.  Stay out of Korean Karaoke bars too unless you can afford to monopolize the microphone for a couple hours and sing Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds 5 times in a row before they throw you out for telling the bratender you can see her skull.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 20, 2004)

> When I was in Amsterdam many years ago they had an MDMA testing stand in the club to ensure your XTC was pure and uncontaminated. Gotta love the Dutch



I tell you what, I woulda loved that when I was in my little drug frenzy. I am sure that a large percentage of the time it wasn't MDMA we were taking, which is too bad b/c the times we did get some pure shit, those were definetly the best, very memorable. The rest of the times I just felt like I was tweaking or wiggin out off some ol crazy shit,.. or both! ha ha
There certainly is something to be said about MDMA, it is the shit man. nothing else like it


----------



## gr81 (Sep 20, 2004)

> All of the synthetic drugs are terrible stick to the naturals and stay away from needles. Keep your body healthy and hydrated and the experience won't hurt you, and like everything else moderation is the key



yeah your right, I am sure what I am saying sounds extreme, its ust so hard with a drug like that to keep it in moderation. You open your eyes and next thing you kow your telling yourself to keep the rolling to just once a week! lol.. you are right thou, most likely you will be fine, I don't know anyone that died or overdosed. In fact its real hard to OD on MDMA or most other shit you get. Its when pills are cut with other drugs that have a high LD level, thats when you see kids OD'ing. Its just such a crap shoot dammit


----------



## Vieope (Sep 20, 2004)

_From what I have read cocaine seems to give a better feeling than mdma, not true? _


----------



## Vieope (Sep 20, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> It's easy.  When the paranoia starts take a swig of beer or whatever coctail your having, hell sometimes water is enough to snap you into a different zone.  The best is to go on a Navy ship at the beginning of an acid peak to get your friends pipe or to lay on the beach behind the Police sub-station on acid while drinking a liter Mai-Tai, word of advice don't ever give a hillbilly acid on his birthday or he'll end up climbing a tree with the cake knife and carve the ten commandments on a branch.  Stay out of Korean Karaoke bars too unless you can afford to monopolize the microphone for a couple hours and sing Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds 5 times in a row before they throw you out for telling the bratender you can see her skull.


_No wonder why you like gonzo. _


----------



## gr81 (Sep 20, 2004)

> Tell us about mushroom. How is that like?



almost every shroom experience was different for me, yet they were all the same.. if that makes any sense at all. depending on how much you eat, it can be pretty subtle. Lots of cats think that your gona eat a few and start hallucinating, which isn't really true. You start to get a real strong body high, meaning your real intune to every touch, like you got another sense to you all of a sudden. you just see things in a whole new light. your perception changes, alot of times its very revealing. In fact Lots of people experience revelations and self truths, discover different sides to things that for some reason you never saw before. I remember my buddy and I would get very deep and philisophical and just spend hours until day break just talk about everything. Then there are the times that you cannot predict at all what you are gonna feel like. paranoia is defn there, like P said! sometimes you get high enough to hallucinate and see things, most of the time you just see tracers. You gotta be careful thou, its entirely possible you could spend your entire night lookin at a single painting, or a tree or just whatever, and you will find a whole new meaning to whatever it is your in tune with. it can be quite the experience.. doin the shit outside is a whole nother one at that! lol


----------



## gr81 (Sep 20, 2004)

> From what I have read cocaine seems to give a better feeling than mdma, not true?




heeeellllllllllllllllllllllll NNOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! fuck coke, I honestly cannot see why people like that shit. you can't even compare the two. if you wanna sit there and be fidgety and restless, but not really euphoric at all, and just plain uncomfortable, then do some yay... Its beyond me what people see in it. Plus its the type of drug whose users are constantly doing throughout the day over and over...ugghh, gives me a headache just thinkin about it.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 20, 2004)

_We really need to have a IM meeting and talk about this subject. 
I always liked to hear people talking about drugs but I will never do it. There is no way I am trying anything. I don´t even like the alcohol effect. _


----------



## maniclion (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm not a coke person myself, I start to feel violent and end up running to the beach for a swim at night or I'm anti-social for the whole experience.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> You gotta be careful thou, its entirely possible you could spend your entire night lookin at a single painting, or a tree or just whatever, and you will find a whole new meaning to whatever it is your in tune with. it can be quite the experience.. doin the shit outside is a whole nother one at that! lol




LOL!  Thats where I have been... sitting in the dark, yet you see insane colors.. and all you can do is sit there, because your brain is melting so hard.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 20, 2004)




----------



## gr81 (Sep 20, 2004)

> I don´t even like the alcohol effect.



alcohol has always been my least fav drug actually, by the time you get to be fucced up, your so drunk that you won't remember anything except being sicc the next morning! fucc that shit.. makes those panties drop thou.. lol


----------



## gr81 (Sep 20, 2004)

that pics hella cool V


----------



## gr81 (Sep 20, 2004)

> LOL! Thats where I have been... sitting in the dark, yet you see insane colors.. and all you can do is sit there, because your brain is melting so hard.



ha, yeah I can feel it, off in your own littel world! it does get hard to keep your attention thou when your eyes are rolling in the back of your head! lol


----------



## gr81 (Sep 20, 2004)

man all this talk is bringing back memories! shit I am so glad that I don't do anything anymore, its all about being sober. really b/c of my weight lifting too, thank god 4 that. how stupid and reckless was I as a teenager.. lots of memories thou, thats 4 sure.
yo I got a Q for y'all since were on the subject thou, whats the craziest drug you ever have done?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 20, 2004)

_I can´t say anything about drugs, since I didn´t do any of them. What I can do is revive your memories. _


----------



## Vieope (Sep 20, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (Sep 20, 2004)

_Look in the right side, junk ecstasy pills. lol _


----------



## gr81 (Sep 20, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (Sep 20, 2004)

_





Somebody wants that I start taking ecstasy. _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> yo I got a Q for y'all since were on the subject thou, whats the craziest drug you ever have done?



2cb  http://nepenthes.lycaeum.org/Drugs/2CB/


----------



## gr81 (Sep 20, 2004)

interesting.. I have heard of it, never done the shit thou. what'd you think? none of the links on the site works, is it a euphoric drug or what?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, I took it by snorting it.. about a 'match head' size hit.  It burned so fucking bad, and then I ran into the bathroom to see wtf.. Well, my face was purple and my pupils were totally dilated.  I then got sick, and proceeded to puck my guts out for the next 20mins or so all the while looking at the walls and toilet 'breathing' around me.  Then... I got the chills, and wrapped myself in a blanket to try and keep warm.  You know the movie ghost?  Where they have those black shadows that come and take people when they die?  Well, they were flying around the room.  Lets just say I freaked out for about half the trip.  And the other half, I was so fucked out of my mind I sat there.  Supposedly its like acid x50.  Never done acid, so I couldn't say.  Never do that shit though goddamn


----------



## maniclion (Sep 20, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> yo I got a Q for y'all since were on the subject thou, whats the craziest drug you ever have done?


Chewing tobacco, burned my gums, made me feel like puking and barely gave me a buzz.

Strangest experience was mixing X, 'cid and 5 vicodin, smoking a bowl of Hawaii's finest paka, drinking a bottle of Jager, a few beers, some methadone and then walking through Waikiki on Fourth of July. One recollection is yelling at the cops to shoot this guy out of a tree that they were trying to coax down, spilling my Long Island Iced Tea trying to get over a fence to cut through to the strip club, dancing between cars in the piled up traffic, the fireworks were extremely close-up, up the whole next day freaking out that camera's were hidden in my hotel room, continuing the binge again the next night with no sleep on 3 tabs of x and booze going to open mike night and spilling something about Biggie and Bob Marley, calling up one of my booty calls Natasha, doing her in the back of the club sitting on my lap, spending the next day drinking mai-tais by the pool reading Tom Robbins 'Half Asleep in Frog Pajamas', smoking a lil' now and then going out again that night jus drinking and pill popping. Slept the whole next day, cleaned all the little baggies, ashes, condoms, and beer bottles from my hotel room leaving the pile of coins for the maid, walked 2 blocks to my fresh clean apartment and prepped some meat for a bar-b-cue that evening with friends where we drank and smoked out island style cause I had to work the next day and study for a C programming test that I aced.


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 21, 2004)

At this point in my life I don't really like alcohol or any recreational drugs.

The only "drug" I've ever tried is a bit of MJ once in awhile.

I may have a nice bottle of red wine or half a bottle when I'm with my girlfriend or woman one night, but I don't drink to get plastered.

I've never tried nor will I ever try, coke, heroin, crack or Xtasy. They've found that many Xtasy users begin to develop Parkinsons disease at a very, very early age.

But currently I may 2-3 times a month with friends or lady take a few huff's, & puff's from MJ but nothing to the point of being sick, just a light,relaxing buzz.

I've met ppl who smoke it everyday or almost everday & I find these individuals become slow & stupid, this one kid in one of my college courses was always smoking & he didn't know what was going on most of the time.

I also have just seen on CNN that excessive MJ use causes Schizophrenia.

But at least Macaulay Culkin wasn't caught buying Coccaine or something, at least.


----------



## madden player (Sep 21, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> ..I also have just seen on CNN that excessive MJ use causes Schizophrenia...


That is something I also heard before..I think I read somewhere that is doesn't even have to be excessive doses, some people just freak out from the stuff??..I guess it doesn't cause full blow Schizo but it causes Schizo like thoughts in some.


----------



## redspy (Sep 21, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Strangest experience was mixing X, 'cid and 5 vicodin, smoking a bowl of Hawaii's finest paka, drinking a bottle of Jager, a few beers, some methadone and then walking through Waikiki on Fourth of July.


Damn bro.  Glad you survived to tell the tale  

I remember one time me and a couple of friends took mushrooms, X, speed, weed and washed it down with some beers.  We must have spent three hours debating what was outside the house as we didn't have the courage to step outside.  I saw little green men on the stairs and all the walls appeared like they were liquid waves.  What a night.  It was fun but I'm glad I don't do that anymore.


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 21, 2004)

madden player

you're right about that.

But ppl who use it daily even twice daily can apparently develop it permanently.


----------



## cappo5150 (Sep 21, 2004)

Special K is the craziest stuff Ive ever taken. It was actually fun. I took it at a rave/party in the mountains. I swear I was walking sideways


----------



## redspy (Sep 21, 2004)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> Special K is the craziest stuff Ive ever taken. It was actually fun. I took it at a rave/party in the mountains. I swear I was walking sideways



I took that at an underground club once.  If I tried to danced I'd nearly topple over so I sat on a big speaker for 6 hours just listening to hardcore techno.


----------



## madden player (Sep 21, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> ...6 hours just listening to hardcore techno.


That would take some pretty strong stuff to tolerate 6 hours of techno .. I Think a special K experiment is due.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Dont do too much.. you could wind up in a 'k hole'


----------



## madden player (Sep 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dont do too much.. you could wind up in a 'k hole'


That doesn't sound good..should I even ask what a "k hole" is??


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Ketamine is a tranquilizer.  If you take too much, it knocks you near out.  You lose all mobility, cant talk, but your awake.  People on the outside would say "The lights are on, but nobody is home"  If you tae it, just be careful and use in small frequent doses.  I recommend getting a 'bullet'.


----------



## madden player (Sep 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ketamine is a tranquilizer. If you take too much, it knocks you near out. You lose all mobility, cant talk, but your awake. People on the outside would say "The lights are on, but nobody is home" If you tae it, just be careful and use in small frequent doses. I recommend getting a 'bullet'.


LOL..that would be too much, kind of like the living dead..I think I will stick to grass and the couple other goodies that I through into the mix now and then..

At 26 yrs of age I am not as game as I used to be, but if it was back in the day I would probably lock myself in my bedroom with Led Zeppelin blasting and actually want to reach the "zombie" state...I have done much dumber things in my day.


----------



## redspy (Sep 21, 2004)

Has anyone tried 2C-I ?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks to be like 2C-B http://www.mdma.net/2c-i.html

Try it..


----------



## redspy (Sep 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Looks to be like 2C-B http://www.mdma.net/2c-i.html
> 
> Try it..



I was tempted but I'll give it a miss.  It's available for sale on research chem sites - http://www.americanchemicalsupply.com/2ci.htm


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, if you want try it.  The guy in that article said it wasnt as 'dark' as the 2cb(godsend imo)  So it may not be so bad.  I am done fucking with my brain though lol


----------



## redspy (Sep 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I am done fucking with my brain though lol



I hear you.  It's good to have fun and quit while you're ahead.  Nothing wrong with a bit of MJ once in a while though.


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 22, 2004)

One of the most hardcore partyers I've ever heard about an scene is the great late & huge John C. Holmes.

He used to hate booze b/c his father was an alcoholic & beat him very often & he also hated drugs.

He started out drinking occasionally/socially. Then it was drinking everyday, then all day.

Then he got into cocaine on the occasional use with friends a couple of times a week.

Then it became everyday, then became a few times a day every day.

Picture going to your buddy's house at 1pm in the afternoon. You sit down & sniff 4 lines of cocaine just like that in a row as if it was nothing.

Pretty crazy sh!t.

He was on sooo much cocaine at one point he needed 50, that's 5 zero Vallium a day just to come back down to a normal level as he was always so buzzed up on cocaine all the time.

To me that's just senseless.


----------



## madden player (Sep 22, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> ...Picture going to your buddy's house at 1pm in the afternoon. You sit down & sniff 4 lines of cocaine just like that in a row as if it was nothing...


Wish I had friends that generous ...I agree when use gets out of hand it is senseless..but I believe these people can not help themselves, people may disagree with me but I am one of those Liberals that think drug addiction is an illness.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 22, 2004)

> I am one of those Liberals that think drug addiction is an illness.



what do you mean, just curious?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 22, 2004)

_If you would be addicted to a drug, that you need to take it everyday but you have the money and you get no side effects, unless if you stop using it, would it be a bad thing? _


----------



## gr81 (Sep 22, 2004)

addiction is a tad more coplicated than that V. its a progressive disease for starters, things gradually get worse. Addiction is classified as defying consequences which can mean anything from blowing off responsibilities to much worse. Its not always a bad thing, its great before it gets bad, at least for the person going through it. There are always side effects and repercussions eventually..does that answer your Q?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 22, 2004)

_I heard many stories of long term users that the only problem they got was when they stopped using the drug, while using it, no side effects and no need to take more of the drug to get the same effect. I don´t know if you get what I mean. I think if an addiction like that happens, it is not that bad. _


----------



## maniclion (Sep 22, 2004)

For the realities of addiction read _Requiem for a Dream_ by Hubert Selby, Jr.

A quote from the Author "A man obsessed / is a man possessed / by a demon."


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 22, 2004)

I am a long haired left over from the 70's. If it was out there so was I. Been drug free since 96' and like it that way now. In some not to distant furure I see myself trying some of the newer stuff. Thanks Red I saved that link. The old days of meth and 10 hour sex were a trip. Would not want to mess with meth again though. To easy to fall into the abyss with that shit. Weed makes me yawn and snooze. Jack makes me laugh and crazy up the party. Feed me taquilla and tell lies about someone and stand back ... dissasembly follows. Taquillia makes me hurt people.


----------



## madden player (Sep 22, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> what do you mean, just curious?


It is an illness like you said..some people think these people have a choice in the matter, I think they have a disease and can't help themselves...I consider my stance on drug abuse to be pretty liberal, I don't think it is right that the majority of criminals in prisons are there on non violent drug related offences..These addicts deserve medical treatment like anyother illness.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 22, 2004)

^^right on. I just wasn't sure what you were saying. I have got in so many arguments with cats on this board who know NOTHING about the addiction process and it absolutely drives me crazy. This has got to be one of the most misunderstood topics in our culture by far. Not only do they deserve medical treatment, its vital to their recovery process and that is not a recognized fact in our society


----------



## Vieope (Sep 22, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> For the realities of addiction read _Requiem for a Dream_ by Hubert Selby, Jr.
> 
> A quote from the Author "A man obsessed / is a man possessed / by a demon."


_Is The Demon or song from .. as good as requiem? _


----------



## madden player (Sep 22, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> ^^right on. I just wasn't sure what you were saying. I have got in so many arguments with cats on this board who know NOTHING about the addiction process and it absolutely drives me crazy. This has got to be one of the most misunderstood topics in our culture by far. Not only do they deserve medical treatment, its vital to their recovery process and that is not a recognized fact in our society


It drives me nuts also.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 22, 2004)

man I saw the movie, they must have taken it from teh book and thats some disturbing shit to watch. be warned. granted teh drugs they are into are hardcore, shootin up heroin and tweakin and shit, fucc that maYn.. what a horrific flick thou


----------



## Vieope (Sep 22, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> man I saw the movie, they must have taken it from teh book and thats some disturbing shit to watch. be warned. granted teh drugs they are into are hardcore, shootin up heroin and tweakin and shit, fucc that maYn.. what a horrific flick thou


_Did you know that drugs were bad for you before you started doing it? _


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 22, 2004)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maniclion (Sep 22, 2004)

Crono stop snorting sugar.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 22, 2004)

_Anyone had a successful experience with DXM ? _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

madden player said:
			
		

> It is an illness like you said..some people think these people have a choice in the matter, I think they have a disease and can't help themselves...I consider my stance on drug abuse to be pretty liberal, I don't think it is right that the majority of criminals in prisons are there on non violent drug related offences..These addicts deserve medical treatment like anyother illness.




Sorry.. I am goingto have to disagree here.  I dont want to go into debate, this is my opinion..

I think that there is always a choice.  The problem with addicts is they DONT want to quit a lot of the time.  If the truly wanted out, and didnt want it, then they could do it.  They find drugs/alcohol to be an escape for their problems, and they end up not caring.  It all comes down to will IMO.  If they want to quit, and have something to look forward to, they will.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Anyone had a successful experience with DXM ? _



If you like to get really fucked up, use it.  Sit there and be so fucked up that you cant move or you will puke.. your heart pounding and making your brain hurt because its so loud.. wanting it to end, but it lasts for hours.

I have used it.. and each time I said I would never use it again, because it felt like I was going to die.  Then I would do it again for kicks..  Not anymore.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> you cant move or you will puke..


_What is it with you and puke? 
The experience was similar to special K ? Do you know how much did you took it and to achieve what plateau? If I remember correctly you already mentioned taking coricidin that has a very bad substance  in it. Maybe that is why it went wrong.   _


----------



## redspy (Sep 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> If you like to get really fucked up, use it.  Sit there and be so fucked up that you cant move or you will puke.. your heart pounding and making your brain hurt because its so loud.. wanting it to end, but it lasts for hours.
> 
> I have used it.. and each time I said I would never use it again, because it felt like I was going to die.  Then I would do it again for kicks..  Not anymore.



Damn, you've taken more shit than Alexander Shulgin.  And that's saying something. LOL.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

Actually Ketamine was is my drug of choice.  If I were to ever touch a drug again, it would be that.  Take a bump or 2 from the bullet and you were good to go for a long while.  Great shit.

redspy- LMAO  When you live in white suberbia and there is nothing to do, drugs are easily obtained   If I could do it over, I would have never have touched them   Oh, and I havent done acid, heroin, or meth.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 22, 2004)

_*Johnny* can actually make a good thread. _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

Remember though.. he isnt here


----------



## Vieope (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## maniclion (Sep 22, 2004)

Johnnny is the OCB (Original Crack Baby)


----------



## gr81 (Sep 22, 2004)

> Anyone had a successful experience with DXM ?



yes sir, and oh my what an experience that was... I don't know if I can't talk about it, that shit was off the charts crazy?!


----------



## gr81 (Sep 22, 2004)

> I think that there is always a choice. The problem with addicts is they DONT want to quit a lot of the time. If the truly wanted out, and didnt want it, then they could do it. They find drugs/alcohol to be an escape for their problems, and they end up not caring. It all comes down to will IMO. If they want to quit, and have something to look forward to, they will.



sorry P, you know I am usually on point with what you say, but your wrong here. its not a matter of will, not by a long shot. that doesn't mean addicts don't make bad decisions b/c they do..I know I know, we shouldn't get into it.. lol


----------



## Vieope (Sep 22, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> yes sir, and oh my what an experience that was... I don't know if I can't talk about it, that shit was off the charts crazy?!


_Start talking.  _


----------



## maniclion (Sep 22, 2004)

With as much X as I did the chances of it being passed off as DXM are high.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 22, 2004)

^ thats defn true


----------



## cappo5150 (Sep 22, 2004)

Anyone used DMT, its not too popular here in the states. Mostly south america. I have several friends that used it, and they all said the same thing. Its a near death experience.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 22, 2004)

"Drugs are like politics, fun until people start dying."


----------



## redspy (Sep 22, 2004)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> Anyone used DMT, its not too popular here in the states. Mostly south america. I have several friends that used it, and they all said the same thing. Its a near death experience.



I haven't taken it, but one day I'd love to take a trip to the forests of Puru for an Ayahuasca Ceremony.  Now that would be a trip!


----------



## redspy (Sep 22, 2004)

> See I think drugs have done some good things for us. If you don't think drugs have done good things for us then do me a favor. Go home tonight and take all of your records,tapes and all your CD's and burn them. Because, you know all those musicians who made all that great music that's enhanced your lives throughout the years? Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreal fucking high on drugs, man.


Bill Hicks (Comedian)


----------



## cappo5150 (Sep 22, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> I haven't taken it, but one day I'd love to take a trip to the forests of Puru for an Ayahuasca Ceremony. Now that would be a trip!


I've seen documentaries about those ceremonies, sounds like a good time.


----------



## redspy (Sep 22, 2004)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> I've seen documentaries about those ceremonies, sounds like a good time.



A friend of mine went on one of these trips.  They did ceremonies for three straight nights.  He said after about an hour of taking the Ayahuasca he was projectile vommiting.  After a few minutes of this he was fine and proceeded to have the most amazing visions of his life.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 22, 2004)

Sounds like peyote ...


----------



## madden player (Sep 22, 2004)

> See I think drugs have done some good things for us. If you don't think drugs have done good things for us then do me a favor. Go home tonight and take all of your records,tapes and all your CD's and burn them. Because, you know all those musicians who made all that great music that's enhanced your lives throughout the years? Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreal fucking high on drugs, man.


Any Tool fans??..I reconize that from one of my Tool albums.


----------



## perfectbody (Sep 23, 2004)

He looks like a Frankinstein.


----------

